

Super-Cheap First-Class Flight Challenge - laumac
https://flightfox.com/strategy/super-cheap-first-class-challenge?campaign=14

======
enko
> I scored a non-stop Air Canada flight in Executive First, from Sydney to
> Vancouver for only $1,200

Excuse the french, but how the fuck did you do that?

If I could travel SYD-YVR first class for $1200 I'd probably go every couple
of months if not more.

~~~
saryant
Well, AC Executive First is really business class, not first class. Still an
excellent deal but it's not first.

~~~
enko
Looks pretty good to me!

[http://www.aircanada.com/en/travelinfo/onboard/comfort_intex...](http://www.aircanada.com/en/travelinfo/onboard/comfort_intexec.html)

~~~
saryant
Yeah, it is pretty good. My point (pedantic as it is) is that it's classified
as business, not first. AC doesn't fly any 3-class planes.

------
nawitus
This is pretty useless article, because:

>But how did he do it? Well, we can't give too much away

The main reason I read the article was that I wanted to know how those flights
were so cheap, but it appears to be a secret other than from vague explanation
of "be flexible".

~~~
shin_lao
It's human optimization. Experts know the system in and out and can take
advantage of almost free seats in flights. Don't bother, you don't have access
to those seats through the regular booking system.

------
_fs
Without more info, flagging this as spam. Especially considering the poster
states that he/she is a cofounder of the website.

------
ents
Useless article, it's literally just an ad in the form of a blogpost.

------
LanceH
No mention of the possibility of a return flight for remotely the same price.
At least none that I found. I find it very difficult to read that style of
writing.

"how did we do it?" \- First let us tell you about this "how did we do it?" \-
We can't give everything away "how did we do it?" \- Here are some other great
results we claim to achieve "how did we do it?" \- It's completely worth this
incredibly high finder's fee

------
pdog
So how do you actually find first class flights for 80-90% off?

~~~
pilom
By paying $250 in finders fees to flightfox obviously! I have to agree with
your sentiment though, I'd like to find these myself too, not pay someone else
to do it.

